# Οι αισθήσεις



## nickel (Aug 8, 2011)

Φαίνεται ότι δεν έχουμε μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις για τις νέες αισθήσεις. Να εξηγηθώ. Στο πρώτο _Βιβλίο της γενικής άγνοιας_ (_Book of General Ignorance_) έχουμε τις παρακάτω πληροφορίες:

*How many senses does a human being have? *
At least nine. 
The five senses we all know about – *sight, hearing, taste, smell and touch* – were first listed by Aristotle, who, while brilliant, often got things wrong. (For example, he taught that we thought with our hearts, that bees were created by the rotting carcasses of bulls and that flies had only four legs.) 

There are four more commonly agreed senses: 

*Thermoception*, the sense of heat (or its absence) on our skin.
*Equilibrioception *– our sense of balance – which is determined by the fluid-containing cavities in the inner ear. 
*Nociception *– the perception of pain from the skin, joints and body organs. Oddly, this does not include the brain, which has no pain receptors at all. Headaches, regardless of the way it seems, don’t come from inside the brain. 
*Proprioception *– or ‘body awareness’. This is the unconscious knowledge of where our body parts are without being able to see or feel them. For example, close your eyes and waggle your foot in the air. You still know where it is in relation to the rest of you.
Every self-respecting neurologist has their own opinion about whether there are more than these nine. Some argue that there are up to twenty-one. What about hunger? Or thirst? The sense of depth, or the sense of meaning, or language? Or the endlessly intriguing subject of synaesthesia, where senses collide and combine so that music can be perceived in colour? 
And what about the sense of electricity, or even impending danger, when your hair stands on end? 
There are also senses which some animals have but we don’t. Sharks have keen _electroception_ which allows them to sense electric fields, _magnetoception_ detects magnetic fields and is used in the navigation systems of birds and insects, echolocation and the ‘lateral line’ are used by fish to sense pressure, and infrared vision is used by owls and deer to hunt or feed at night.​
Μια περίληψη από παρουσίαση σε ένθετο της Ελευθεροτυπίας:

Πόσες αισθήσεις έχει ο άνθρωπος;
Τουλάχιστον εννέα! Οι 5 αισθήσεις που απαγγείλατε μόλις διαβάσατε την ερώτηση (όραση, ακοή, όσφρηση, αφή, γεύση) καταγράφηκαν από τον Αριστοτέλη. Ε, έχει κι άλλες, τουλάχιστον τέσσερις είναι αποδεκτές, αν και οι νευρολόγοι κατά καιρούς επιχειρηματολογούν για περισσότερες. Ιδού με τους λατινικούς τους όρους:
1. *Thermoception*: η αίσθηση της θερμότητας (ή της απουσίας θερμότητας) στο δέρμα.
2. *Equilibrioception*: η αίσθηση της ισορροπίας.
3. *Nociception*: η αίσθηση του πόνου.
4. *Proprioception*: η συνείδηση του σώματος, το να γνωρίζεις πού βρίσκονται τα διάφορα μέλη του σώματός σου.
Και, βέβαια, λένε οι ειδικοί, τι είναι η αίσθηση της πείνας ή της δίψας ή η αίσθηση του βάθους; Άσε που άλλα πλάσματα έχουν αισθήσεις που εμείς δεν έχουμε. Οι καρχαρίες, για παράδειγμα, έχουν electroception (νιώθουν τα ηλεκτρικά πεδία), έντομα και πουλιά έχουν magnetoception (αντιλαμβάνονται μαγνητικά πεδία), ενώ οι κουκουβάγιες, μεταξύ άλλων, έχουν υπέρυθρη όραση!​
Γρήγορη ματιά στη Wikipedia:
Human beings have a multitude of senses. In addition to the traditionally recognized five senses of sight (ophthalmoception), hearing (audioception), taste (gustaoception), smell (olfacoception or olfacception), and touch (tactioception), other senses include temperature (thermoception), kinesthetic sense (proprioception), pain (nociception), balance (equilibrioception) and acceleration (kinesthesioception).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sense​
Έχουμε και λέμε:
*(sense of) sight, ophthalmoception* = όραση, αίσθηση της όρασης
*(sense of) hearing, audioception* = ακοή, αίσθηση της ακοής
*(sense of) taste, gustaoception* = γεύση, αίσθηση της γεύσης
*(sense of) smell, olfacoception or olfacception* = όσφρηση, αίσθηση της όσφρησης
*(sense of) touch, tactioception* = αφή, αίσθηση της αφής

*sense of heat, thermoception* = αίσθηση της θερμότητας, θερμαισθησία / θερμοαισθησία (το παλιότερο thermaesthesia / thermesthesia, συνώνυμο τού thermoception)
*sense of balance, equilibrioception* = αίσθηση της ισορροπίας
*sense of pain, nociception* = αίσθηση του πόνου
*proprioception, kinesthetic sense*

Εδώ στο τελευταίο έχω προβλήματα. Υπάρχει η _ιδιοδεκτικότητα_, που φαίνεται να παρεξηγεί τη σημασία του -_ception_, που είναι από το perception και δεν έχει σχέση με «δέχομαι». Έχουμε κιναισθητική αίσθηση, κιναισθητική αντίληψη. Από το λατινικό: «ιδιαισθησία / ιδιοαισθησία, ιδιοαντίληψη».

Δυστυχώς, η _ιδιοδεκτικότητα_ και η _ιδιοδεκτική αίσθηση_ έχουν επικρατήσει.

Σχολιάστε ελευθέρως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2011)

Να προσθέσω από τον Πάπυρο:
*thermoception* = αίσθηση του θερμού και του ψυχρού

και την παράγραφο για την *proprioception*:
*Η ιδιοδεκτική αισθητικότητα*
Η αίσθηση θέσεων και κινήσεων (*κινησιοαίσθηση*) εκτιμάται από την ικανότητα του ατόμου να διατηρεί μια στάση του σώματος ή των μελών του χωρίς τη βοήθεια του οπτικού ελέγχου, να νιώθει με κλειστά μάτια τη θέση των διαφόρων τμημάτων των μελών του, να αντιλαμβάνεται τις παθητικές μετακινήσεις τους, να εκτελεί σκόπιμες κινήσεις (π.χ. να ακουμπάει το άκρο του δείκτη στην άκρη τής μύτης του), να εκτιμά ένα βάρος που κρατάει στο ένα του χέρι συγκριτικά με ένα βάρος που κρατάει στο άλλο (βαραισθησία), να αναγνωρίζει, ψηλαφώντας τα μόνο, αντικείμενα που τοποθετούμε στην παλάμη του (μορφή, σύσταση, βάρος).


----------



## pontios (Aug 9, 2011)

Ωραίο θέμα !

το *Nociception* - αποδίδεται μονολεκτικά ως *αλγαισθησία* σύμφωνα με το εργαλείο - google translate
http://translate.google.com.au/#en|el|nociception


----------



## cougr (Aug 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εδώ στο τελευταίο έχω προβλήματα. Υπάρχει η _ιδιοδεκτικότητα_, που φαίνεται να παρεξηγεί τη σημασία του -_ception_, που είναι από το perception και δεν έχει σχέση με «δέχομαι». Έχουμε κιναισθητική αίσθηση, κιναισθητική αντίληψη. Από το λατινικό: «ιδιαισθησία / ιδιοαισθησία, ιδιοαντίληψη».
> 
> Δυστυχώς, η _ιδιοδεκτικότητα_ και η _ιδιοδεκτική αίσθηση_ έχουν επικρατήσει.
> 
> Σχολιάστε ελευθέρως.



nickel,

η _δεκτικότητα_ στη λέξη _ιδιοδεκτικότητα_ μάλλον σχετίζεται με το _receptivity_ και όχι με το _perception_ ή το _δέχομαι_.

ιδιοδεκτικότητα = proprio-reception (aka proprioception)


----------



## pontios (Aug 9, 2011)

Indeed .. 

*proprioception * 
1906, from proprioceptor, from L. proprius “own” (see proper) + receptor. Related: Proprioceptive.

(sourced from the online etymology dictionary .. 
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=proprioception ).


----------



## pontios (Aug 9, 2011)

cougr said:


> η _δεκτικότητα_ στη λέξη _ιδιοδεκτικότητα_ μάλλον σχετίζεται με το _receptivity_ και όχι με το _perception_ ή το _δέχομαι_.
> 
> ιδιοδεκτικότητα = proprio-reception (aka proprioception)



Cougr..
Συμφωνώ ότι to receptivity/ η δεκτικότητα δεν σχετίζεται με το perception - άλλα έχει όμως να κάνει με το "δέχομαι".
re·cep·tive -   
of or pertaining to reception or receptors: a receptive end organ.
δεκτικός - που έχει τη δυνατότητα ή την ικανότητα να "*δεχτε*ί" ερεθίσματα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2011)

Ακόμα πιο βαθιά...

Με παρέσυρε η εισαγωγή του άρθρου της Wikipedia για το _proprioception_, που γράφει:
Proprioception, from Latin _proprius_, meaning "one's own" and _perception_, is the sense of the relative position of neighbouring parts of the body and strength of effort being employed in movement. It is distinguished from _exteroception_, by which we perceive the outside world, and _interoception_, by which we perceive pain, hunger, etc., and the movement of internal organs.​
Δεν ήταν δύσκολο να με παρασύρει, είναι τόσο εύλογο το _perception_ εκεί. Ωστόσο, όλα αυτά τα -_ception_ δεν φτιάχτηκαν από το _perception_, αλλά από τους _sensory receptors_, που αποδίδονται με τον όρο _αισθητικοί υποδοχείς_ ή _αισθητήριοι υποδοχείς_ ή _αισθητήρες_. Δεν είδα να προτείνεται το _δέκτης_. Είδα _εσωδεκτικός_ και _εξωδεκτικός_ για τα _interoceptive_ και _exteroceptive_.

Για το _*nociception*_ είδα πολλά _αλγαισθησία_ (μου αρέσει) και λίγα _αλγοδεκτικότητα_ (δεν μου αρέσει). Βοηθάνε εκεί οι _nocireceptors_, που αποδίδονται _αλγοϋποδοχείς_.

Δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να μπλέξω σ' αυτό τον παραλογισμό. Τα τρώμε όπως μας τα σερβίρουνε και προσπαθούμε να μη στραβομουτσουνιάζουμε...


----------



## cougr (Aug 9, 2011)

pontios said:


> Cougr..
> Συμφωνώ ότι to receptivity/ η δεκτικότητα δεν σχετίζεται με το perception - άλλα έχει όμως να κάνει με το "δέχομαι".
> re·cep·tive -
> of or pertaining to reception or receptors: a receptive end organ.
> δεκτικός - που έχει τη δυνατότητα ή την ικανότητα να "*δεχτε*ί" ερεθίσματα.



Έχεις δίκιο Πόντιε, απλώς εννοούσα τη λέξη όπως χρησιμοποιείται με την στενή, συνήθη σημασία του "I accept".


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν είδα να προτείνεται το _δέκτης_.


Και όμως. Στον Πάπυρο το σχετικό κείμενο βρίσκεται στο λήμμα *δέκτης ή υποδοχέας*:

*δέκτης ή υποδοχέας, ο* (αγγλ. receptor- γαλλ. récepteur) (Βιολ.)· εξειδικευμένο αισθητήριο κύτταρο ή ομάδα κυττάρων, που δέχεται ένα ερέθισμα από το εξωτερικό ή το εσωτερικό περιβάλλον του και το κωδικοποιεί σε νευρικό παλμό, ώστε να πληροφορείται ο οργανισμός τις μεταβολές και να προγραμματίζει τις αντιδράσεις του στη συμπεριφορά και στη φυσιολογία του.

Οι δέκτες συνήθως φέρουν βοηθητικές δομές, που τους επιτρέπουν να εκτελέσουν τη λειτουργία τους αποτελεσματικά· ο δέκτης και οι βοηθητικές δομές συνιστούν ένα αισθητήριο όργανο. Το μάτι των Σπονδυλόζωων είναι ένα φωτοαισθητήριο όργανο· τα κωνία και τα ραβδία τού αμφιβληστροειδούς είναι μεμονωμένοι φωτοδέκτες ή φωτοϋποδοχείς.

Ένας δεδομένος δέκτης συνήθως αντιδρά σε ερεθίσματα ενός μόνο τύπου (π.χ. φως, ήχος) και συχνά μόνο σ' ένα στενό φάσμα διακύμανσης αυτού τού τύπου. Ένας χημειοδέκτης των Εντόμων μπορεί να διεγερθεί από μια μόνο χημική ένωση, αν η διάκρισή της είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για το Έντομο. [Br.]

Το είδος και ο αριθμός των δεκτών διαφέρουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό στις διάφορες ομάδες οργανισμών. Έτσι, οι οσφρητικοί δέκτες είναι πολύ περισσότερο ανεπτυγμένοι σε μερικά κατώτερα θηλαστικά (π.χ. στον σκύλο) από ό,τι στον άνθρωπο. Οι φωτοδέκτες είναι κατά πολύ τελειότεροι σε μερικά Πτηνά παρά στον άνθρωπο και σε άλλα Θηλαστικά· οι πιεσοδέκτες (οπτικοί δέκτες) εμφανίζουν την ύψιστη τελειότητά τους στον άνθρωπο.

Πολλά ζώα διαθέτουν αισθητικούς δέκτες που δεν υπάρχουν στον άνθρωπο· στα ζώα αυτά, το εύρος τής δεκτικότητας είναι πολύ πιο εκτεταμένο από ό,τι στον άνθρωπο. Οι μέλισσες βλέπουν τις υπεριώδεις ακτίνες και τις διακρίνουν από τις ιώδεις. Ο θερμοσκοπικός δέκτης των Ερπετών αντιλαμβάνεται τις υπέρυθρες ακτίνες που εκπέμπονται από το σώμα των ομοιόθερμων ζώων (Πτηνών, Θηλαστικών)· πολλά Θηλαστικά (νυχτερίδες, σκύλοι), Έντομα κ.λπ. ακούν ευρύτατο φάσμα υπερήχων, ενώ τα Κητώδη (φάλαινες, δελφίνια) αντιλαμβάνονται χωρίς κόπο ορισμένους υποήχους. Το άλογο αντιλαμβάνεται με τα μέλη του ορισμένες δονήσεις του εδάφους, ο τυφλοπόντικας και ο δρυοκολάπτης εντοπίζουν τα Έντομα εξ αποστάσεως κ.λπ. Αλλά οι πιο ιδιόρρυθμες μορφές δεκτικότητας είναι αυτές που οδηγούν τις μετακινήσεις είτε με ηλεκτροεντόπιση (αρκετά ψάρια) είτε με παρεμβολή μαγνητοδεκτών (περιστέρι, μέλισσα). [La.]​

Έτσι προσθέτουμε τους όρους:

photoreceptors = φωτοδέκτες ή φωτοϋποδοχείς
chemoreceptors = χημειοδέκτες (διαδίκτυο: χημειοϋποδοχείς)
pressoreceptors = πιεσοδέκτες (διαδίκτυο: πιεσοϋποδοχείς)
magnetoreceptors = μαγνητοδέκτες (διαδίκτυο: μαγνητοϋποδοχείς)


----------



## cougr (Aug 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ακόμα πιο βαθιά...
> 
> Με παρέσυρε η εισαγωγή του άρθρου της Wikipedia για το _proprioception_, που γράφει:
> Proprioception, from Latin _proprius_, meaning "one's own" and _perception_, is the sense of the relative position of neighbouring parts of the body and strength of effort being employed in movement. It is distinguished from _exteroception_, by which we perceive the outside world, and _interoception_, by which we perceive pain, hunger, etc., and the movement of internal organs.​
> Δεν ήταν δύσκολο να με παρασύρει, ............



Λόγω έλλειψης διαθέσιμου χρόνου απαντώ λιγάκι ετεροχρονισμένα, πάντως όπως λες και εσύ nickel είναι εύκολο να παρασυρθεί κανείς με το άρθρο της Wikipedia εφόσον αναφέρεται μόνο στον ένα από τους δυο βασικούς ορισμούς (με δύο διακριτές σημασίες) του όρου _proprioception _. Μία από τις έννοιες του όρου αυτού αναφέρεται στο_ proprio-perception_ (ιδιοδεκτική αισθητικότητα) και σχετίζεται με την αντίληψη/αίσθηση του σώματος και των αρθρώσεων μας στο χώρο (κτλ). Η δεύτερη έννοια (_proprio-reception_) αναφέρεται στο κυτταρικό επίπεδο και σχετίζεται με την "δεκτικότητα" ερεθισμάτων από τους ιδιοδεκτικούς υποδοχείς που έπειτα από την υποβαλλόμενη επεξεργασία οδηγεί στην αντίληψη/αίσθηση. Εξ ου και "ιδιοδεκτικότητα".

Λόγω λοιπόν της μίας κοινής αγγλικής απόδοσης των δύο αυτών όρων ((ιδιοδεκτική αισθητικότητα/ιδιοδεκτικότητα) πολλές φορές λανθασμένα θεωρούνται και χρησιμοποιούνται ως εναλλάξιμοι και ταυτόσημοι ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι.


----------



## pontios (Aug 11, 2011)

Θα μπορούσε να αποφευχθεί η σύγχυσή άμα το Wikipedia ξεχώριζε τούς δυο σχετιζόμενους όρους .. 
* proprioceptor* και το *proprioception* .. επιτρέποντας έτσι μια ευνόητη εξήγηση που εξηγεί επίσης τον ρόλο που παίζουν οι δέκτες (proprioceptors) στην λειτουργία της ιδιοδεκτικότητας (proprioception).


----------

